
Ask HN: What do you look for in an open-source project? - Jefro118
I think there are a few primary factors that lead people to contribute to open source projects: Am I a user of the software? Is there are clear path to get involved? etc.<p>I&#x27;m wondering what else people look for when searching for projects or deciding whether to start contributing?
======
IloveHN84
Licence...MIT is better

